# Färit Yarullin (1914 - 1943)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Tatar composer, who was killed in 1943 in action during WWII. He composed the ballet 'Shurale' (1939-41) that is at times as energetic as Khachaturian's Sabre Dance.





















Shurale ballet music


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

